# My cat keeps peeing in one spot in my son's playroom.



## Queasy (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is a whole territorial thing with her or what. But, my son is two year's old and we're using our empty dining room as his playroom. For some reason, our cat Missy has felt the need to pee in this one spot in the room. She did it twice today and once more earlier this week. 

She's also been peeing with her behind halfway out the kitty litter box causing urine to go outside the litter box as well as in.

She had a bladder infection earlier this year but she was miserable looking and barely moving then. She doesn't look anything like that now so I don't think it is a control issue. 

The only other new thing in her environment is that we've been letting her and her brother Pigpen go out in the backyard since we've fenced it in. I'm not sure if she's been peeing inside on the carpet to let us know that she needed to go out or what.

In any event, my wife is extremely peeved at Missy right now. She's very close to making a trip to the animal shelter if she keeps peeing around the house. I'd hate to break Missy and Pigpen up so I need to find a solution. Would one of those 'cat away' sprays work or should I take her in to a vet?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

A trip to the vet is always the first step when your cat starts peeing outside the litter box. A urinary tract infection (UTI) is usually the cause. It has to get really, really bad in order for it to come to a point where she can barely move.

Also buy an enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miracle and completely saturate the spots where Missy has urinated. The spots will need to dry thoroughly before the smell is gone. You can speed up the process by directing a fan on the spot. If you don't do this she will continue to urinate on the spot even if she's healthy. Nature's Miracle and other enzyme cleaners are available at Petsmart.

Good luck.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree what what was already said, I'd have a urinalisis done by the vet to rule out a UTI or bladder stones. In my experiances(and I've had alot of cats!) if a cat that normally uses the litter box starts peeing outside of the box there is some sort of medical problem causing them to do that! It could be a sign of renal failure, diabetis, but most commonly it's either a sign of stones or crystals, or an infection. A vet trip is definatly in order here.


----------



## Queasy (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I'm going to take her over to the vet on saturday. Hopefully, they won't charge me $300+ for medicine like they did last time.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

When did this start? If the vet gives her the okay, I'd try changing your litter box, or adding a new one. If she had a bladder infection earlier this year, she could be associating the litter box with the associated pain of the infection. If you add another litter box or change the existing one so that it seems like a different box (move it to a new location, change brand of litter, etc), she may start using it all the time again.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Bladder infection is most likely, given her history. Often they come and go; and they don't always show up on tests. Here's some info on the disease and how to prevent recurrence:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... w&item=017

The other suggestions regarding cleaning etc. are definitely in order!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

